# Richo the lap bird!



## iChris (May 4, 2013)

just thought I'd upload a few pictures of my cockatiel.

I've never had a pet that likes to sit on my lap, but richo is happy sitting there or even on my shoulder.

I've found how richo likes to be scratched, richo likes it when I cup the palm of my hand over his face and tickle his back/back of the neck. he lets out little chirps and nibbles at my fingers and rolls his head about when I do.

I went into the kitchen and he even started to call out to me, to wich I respond by saying "hello" back so he can hear me. I've only had him about 2 weeks aswel and he's about 9-10 weeks old and he's taken to me pretty fast.


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

That is so adorable! What a beautiful boy!!! Frisbee also loves being scratched the same way!


----------



## iChris (May 4, 2013)

thanks.

he's my first bird too. he's got a good personality, sometimes he'll get stroppy if I don't pat him how he likes and he will pull away, sometimes he just doesn't want to be patted at all and is just happy to sit on me.


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

Adorable! I love how he's still got the baby face. It's soooo cuuutteee!! xD


----------



## iChris (May 4, 2013)

baby face? they have baby faces do they?

also any ideas what mutation he is?


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

I guess they do? Their faces are a little smaller than the adults.. Also, the crest looks a little short and straight

He also looks like a whiteface cinnamon pearl to me


----------



## Marielle (May 4, 2013)

What a cute tiel, love them at that age! And the mutation is beautiful.


----------



## kmclaassen (Jan 17, 2013)

Beautiful bird! Love the colors and patterns.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

He is very cute.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

he's gorgeous! i want a tiel that mutation one day


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

He is so cute


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh he's too cute! They certainly do have personality. Sounds exactly like Skiddles.


----------



## iChris (May 4, 2013)

thanks. he is pretty cute.

I'm sure richo's ears are burning, he's sitting on my shoulder right now as I type this.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww he is gorgeous


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Awww, he is gorgeous!


----------

